# Gästepass gesucht!



## Drénus (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

da ich im moment positive und negative Dinge über Diabolo 3 höre würde ich mich gerne selbst überzeugen und suche daher einen Gästepass!

Bitte per PN schicken falls noch jemmand welche zu vergeben hat.

Gruß

Drénus


----------



## NiteDogg (20. Mai 2012)

hey,

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen und würde mir auch gerne ein eigenes bild machen bevor ich mir das spiel kaufe.

wäre echt nett wenn noch jemand einen key über hat den er mir zukommen lassen mag...

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------

